# Can anyone help my id this Victorian



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

I got this in a tank of Obliquidens at the LFS and i'm just trying to get an ID on it if possible. I think it's a Haplochromis sp. "Dayglow", but just wanted to get others thoughts. He is about 2" long right now and i'm going to get him some female companions soon to bring out his true colors more.


----------



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

Nevermind, got my answer....it's a 44.


----------

